# Stretching track - sort of !



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I purchased a bunch of Sunset Valley track with standard gauge tie spacing with a planned garden railway in mind. I'm on a very tight budget. I am now re-thinking my track plan and wish I could afford more track. I have decided to increase the trackage on the layout and use tighter radius which will give me more operation, easier to fit in our small lot, easier to mow the grass.

I am considering cutting the tie sections into individual ties so that I can increase the tie spacing from 3/4" on center to 1-1/2" O-C. This would allow me to just purchase more rail in order to increase the length of the track resulting an a substantial savings.


Has anyone done this? Any reasons not to do this? Comments? Suggestions?

Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You may risk gauge problems, larger spacing works for the "euro" track. 

I have not done this, but I would expect that your track would be more susceptible to changes in gauge. These would be caused as a byproduct of expansion and contraction, and your greater spacing would tend to allow more variation. 

I'm assuming code 250 brass? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Code 250 Part brass (hand layed switches) and part aluminum. Curves 6' radius or larger. Not electrified, strictly steam or maybe a visitors battery loco. Probably floating track for at least 1/2 of the track and the remainder elevated on wood deck with very loose fastening (over size holes). 

Back to lawn work... 

Jack


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also tend to believe using fewer ties will result if gage problems. Depends how you decide to fasten the track. Let us know the progress and the results. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be more concerned with softer and smaller rail. You have both. Code 332 would be better for this method. 

One thing that will be harder to control is the ties "moving", but good ballast will help that. 

Older rail lines did have "wider" spacing in the real world, usually with lighter locos, rolling stock, and less traffic. 

Why not make one section up, maybe 20 to 40 feet, including some curves and see what happens? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Greg, 

Your idea of a test track sounds like a good idea! 

Jack


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Rail is where the cost is at, not the ties. Ties are only about $1 a foot. I know the SVRR website indicates more, but when ordering a bunch through a dealer, this is a good nominal cost when figuring. How many feet do you hope to gain by cutting the ties? If it's less than 50' (think $50), I'd just pony up the cash. Think about how much time and effort and headache it will be to not only cut the tie strips up, but slip each individual tie onto the rails. Remember that time is money . Again, assuming we're talking about 50' or so, for the cost of what most people spend on having pizza delivered every month, you could have the amount of ties you need to just do it right. 


I can also tell you from experience that SVRR tie plate detail is very delicate and any type of unwanted forces easily pops the rail from the ties. When one or two ties from an entire strip pop off the rail, it's no big deal. But with the ties separated out individually, they may get lost if separated from the rail. 


Just one way to look at it before you decide. Btw, if you're still looking for a good SVRR dealer, I know of one. He goes by Dr. Rivet here on the boards and his is very knowledgeable about SVRR. If you check out his layout, he's got miles of SVRRtrack laid down.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Manco 

I would be doubling my track length. From about 250' to 500' I bought track direct from sunset valley. Nice track! 

Jack


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of roadbed? Glued down to concrete would probable work but still a risk. SVRR narrow gauge tie strip is spaced at about 1.33" O.C.. You would be going even wider than that at 1.5". I know it would save some money but it would make for some weak track. Good solid smooth track is basic to enjoyment of running trains. Compromises can lead to a lot of frustration.


----------

